# Best cardio exercise



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Was wondering what peoples views were on the best cardio exercises for fatburning ie running, cycleing, crosstrainer personally i hate running but i read it was the best for burning fat.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

x-trainer, and hill walking imo


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

DB said:


> x-trainer, and hill walking imo


How much of a incline do you go when hill walking


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

benst said:


> How much of a incline do you go when hill walking


Mmmmm no idea matey as i walk on the roads not at the gym so they vary


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

DB said:


> Mmmmm no idea matey as i walk on the roads not at the gym so they vary


oh i see.

so do you think you can burn the same amount of fat by walking as you could buy running


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

benst said:


> oh i see.
> 
> so do you think you can burn the same amount of fat by walking as you could buy running


mmmmm imo far more to it than that...

metabolic rate

sups

and most importantly DIET,

i think diet is the key to fat loss then just add in cardio... i dont like runnig as it screws my ankles.. i prefer medium intensity


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Sex


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Sex


best by far


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

what happened to rowing on the "ergo's"

is this a yes / no?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

The aim is to get the body into a state where it is burning fat for fuel, not muscle. Cross-trainer, walking on an incline at a steady pace, and cycling are best IMO.


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

squat_this said:


> The aim is to get the body into a state where it is burning fat for fuel, not muscle. Cross-trainer, walking on an incline at a steady pace, and cycling are best IMO.


Exactly, although running may burn more calories it will ultimately burn muscle and fat.

I think that the optimum fat burning heart rate is about 65% to 70% of max heart rate (220-age). i.e. if you're 20 you'd multiple 200 *0.65 = 130 bpm. So as long as you are hitting that for the duration of the workout it doesn't really matter what exercise you do and you shouldn't burn muscle (as long as your pre/post workout meals are sound).

Personally I like the cross trainer or stepper.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I find on the cross trainer my bpm goes too high. Although you can burn shed loads of calories in a short time. I just do treadmill at 6 kph, 4 % incline for 30 mins ed.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

since reading a post from pscarb i have started to walk on incline and its good, i dont take too much notice of my bpm just keep to a state where im too out of breath to have a convo but not enought to talk at all.

boring as sin tho if i forget my earphones, i end up watching the sports news on repeat with no sound lol not gd


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Ive started hiking up the local quarry and over the moors. Seems top be doing the trick. Not much use if u live in A city area i suppose tho :-(


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Any cardio on an empty stomach at low intensity.

The body will use stored fat for energy then.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Fingers crossed I`ll be able to show you the best form of cardio..IMHO.. laters in the week through youtube.....................


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

the bike is the easiest to keep your HR at optimal fat burning %.

you can keep it exact for an extended period.

i think its th best anyway


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

try them all and see what is best for you.

brisk walking on the treadmill at a steady intensity works for me.

cross trainer i lose too much muscle.

bike i don't like.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

High intensity interval training with something like burpies or rowing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no one best way as we all react differently for me it is treadmill at a steady pace normally 3.5mph on an incline for 45 min gets me down to a sub 5% BF level every time with minimum muscle loss....


----------



## flex899 (Mar 29, 2008)

walking at medium to low intensity for about half an hour first thing in the morning before eating. This ensures the body uses stored fat for energy.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

From personal experience, jogging at a moderate pace and also using an elliptical trainer at moderate intensity 50-60% max. Works a treat!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bedspring Bingo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

is working the heavy bag anygood


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Well got my bodtfat percent today it reads 17% is this really bad or just ok. i would like to get this down a bit so ive changed my diet to one of the stickys in the loseing weight section see how this goes.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

I most certainly agree on the 'diet' part, you won't get very far in terms of fat loss if your diet isn't top notch, no matter how much cardio you do.

There's two schools of thought when it comes to the intensity you should work at:

1) Lower intensity Cardio (below 65% VO2 max) use more fat as the substrate during the activity itself (walking, jogging, rowing etc.) but you have to do the exercise for an decent length of time (at least 30 minutes) to burn an appreciable number of calories. This sort of cardio is perfect if you're on a low carbohydrate or even a ketogenic diet and already burning a much higher proportion of fat for fuel throughout the day.

...which brings us to our other type of cardio:

2) High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT for short) You intersperse periods of "all-out" sprinting effort (15-30 seconds) with periods of lower intensity effort (1-2 minutes) to create a veritable killer cardio workout! Since you're working at near-maximal effort (above VO2 max) you'll burn an absolute shed-load of calories in half the time it would take to burn the same amount at a low intensity.

The catch?

You predominantly burn glycogen (carbohydrate) for fuel since your body can't support that intensity using fat for fuel.

However! You build up an oxygen debt in the muscle cells from the exercise bout known as Excess Post Exercise Oxygen Consumption (EPOC), that must be replaced during the post-exercise period. As the body returns to it's pre-exercise state it draws on it's other reserves of energy (mainly fat) to replenish glycogen stores, so you burn even more calories after the HIIT is finished!

So in an ideal world, you would do BOTH types of cardio, e.g.

If training 4 days a week:

Day 1: Weight training - 20 mins low intensity cardio post workout.

Day 2: Weight training - 20 mins of low intensity cardio post workout.

Day 3: Off or HIIT cardio (20-30 minutes)

Day 4: Weight training - 20 mins low intensity cardio post workout.

Day 5: Weight training - 20 mins low intensity cardio post workout.

Day 6: Off or HIIT cardio (20-30 minutes)

Day 7: Off

Hope this helps a bit mate.


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Bigger&Stronger said:


> I most certainly agree on the 'diet' part, you won't get very far in terms of fat loss if your diet isn't top notch, no matter how much cardio you do.
> 
> There's two schools of thought when it comes to the intensity you should work at:
> 
> ...


Nice one mate very helpfull post will try that in my workouts and see how it goes.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

No problem mate.

Post your diet up as well if that needs fixing, hate to think you'd slog your way through umpteen hours of cardio a week and not get results!


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

packard said:


> is working the heavy bag anygood


Working the heavy bag is awesome!! (I used to box)

Set yourself up a circuit and stick to a rigid set of 'rounds' on the bag or 'combos' on the speed mitts and a set time limit.

Keep the rest short (1-2 minutes maximum) and the intensity very high.

Melts the fat off like butter especially if you combine it with skipping (awesome cardio workout).


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> *there is no one best way *as we all react differently for me it is treadmill at a steady pace normally 3.5mph on an incline for 45 min gets me down to a sub 5% BF level every time with minimum muscle loss....


I was just about to say the same thing......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the problem i have with HIIT cardio is when dieting on low calories it can and normally does burn muscle i know this from personal experience


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I've used cardio similar to Paul with great success. However a mate of mine who competes is dead against doing any cardio and argues that it leads to too much muscle wastage etc. He's down to 5% BF now without any cardio at all and is doing his best to persuade me not to do any cardio, and just rely on diet alone. What do you think about this?

He also is trying to persuade me not to do any carb cycling and stay on permanently low carbs ( 75g ED ). He's more or less permanently in ketosis and won't listen to my points as to the value of carb cycling.

Your advice would be appreciated!


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the problem i have with HIIT cardio is when dieting on low calories it can and normally does burn muscle i know this from personal experience


I find this too, unless I'm on a cycle and my calorie intake is quite high. But IMO is waaaay easier to control diet and throw in some low intensity cardio (anything will do). HIIT is good training for athletes/boxers but not for BBers when cutting.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the problem i have with HIIT cardio is when dieting on low calories it can and normally does burn muscle i know this from personal experience


I totally agree mate. I don't think HIIT would be advisable when preparing for a bodybuilding contest or any sort of extreme dieting phase.

But I think it's a great piece of ****nal to have on hand and I would recommend it to people 'off season' to maintain cardiorespiratory health so long as it didn't cause any decrement to their lifting.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

buy a mountain bike and get out there. More fun and less boring.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mindmuscle said:


> I've used cardio similar to Paul with great success. However a mate of mine who competes is dead against doing any cardio and argues that it leads to too much muscle wastage etc. He's down to 5% BF now without any cardio at all and is doing his best to persuade me not to do any cardio, and just rely on diet alone. What do you think about this?!


i think he is one of the luckiest gits around  their is a gifted junoir in my gym he trains with stuart core he is 19 and either this year or next will win the british, he competed last year and did no cardio and dieted on 300g of carbs got i hate him  some can do this but many cannot only know what it takes to get your body in to shape.



mindmuscle said:


> He also is trying to persuade me not to do any carb cycling and stay on permanently low carbs ( 75g ED ). He's more or less permanently in ketosis and won't listen to my points as to the value of carb cycling.
> 
> Your advice would be appreciated!


i dont like constant low carb diets i have tried them and they do work but you waste to much muscle in the process carb cycling for me any way is by far the best way to go...

if he is on 75g of carbs a day then he is not in ketosis i believe the amount would have to be less than 30g


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Bigger&Stronger said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> Post your diet up as well if that needs fixing, hate to think you'd slog your way through umpteen hours of cardio a week and not get results!


I am trying pscarb diet that is a sticky in the looseing weight section.

I am 85kg 5.9" 17% bodyfat

6 hole eggs

2 scoop whey protien in water with one tablespoon peanutbutter

8 oz of meat with green salad

2 scoops whey protien in water one tablespoonof peanutbutter

8oz of meat 1 handfull of nuts

8oz of meat 1 handfull of nuts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how long have you been folowing this dioet mate? how much have you lost in that time?


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> if he is on 75g of carbs a day then he is not in ketosis i believe the amount would have to be less than 30g


 That's what I was thinking as well, but he reckons that when he gets up in the morning he's not in ketosis, but then gets into mild ketosis for most of the day. The carbs he gets are from about 30g dry all bran for fibre, a bit from his protein shakes and from a bit of ketchup. It amounts to about 70g. He's 200lb at 5%


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> there is no one best way as we all react differently for me it is treadmill at a steady pace normally 3.5mph on an incline for 45 min gets me down to a sub 5% BF level every time with minimum muscle loss....


does anyone else get really tight shins doing an incline? i walked at 6.5k on an incline last night and by 6 min i had to drop as muscle on outside of shin got sore and really tight, more so in my left leg.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mookie said:


> does anyone else get really tight shins doing an incline? i walked at 6.5k on an incline last night and by 6 min i had to drop as muscle on outside of shin got sore and really tight, more so in my left leg.


Exactly what i get mate.....


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Exactly what i get mate.....


do you avoid it or just grin and bear it? i tried but it was more a grimace and stop


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I normally change to the x trainer if it get's too bad. I find I suffer from it more when I'm heavy rather than when I'm cutting...


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> how long have you been folowing this dioet mate? how much have you lost in that time?


only just statred it this week so dont no how much ive lost yet


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

benst said:


> I am trying pscarb diet that is a sticky in the looseing weight section.
> 
> I am 85kg 5.9" 17% bodyfat
> 
> ...


Looks ok mate so far, take it you don't handle carbs very well?

Definitely add some more green, leafy vegetables like spinach to get more fibre in, it seems a bit low on fibre at the moment, they may add a few more carbs but it's minimal.

Are you taking a multivitamin at the moment? When you go low carb your diet is basically devoid of B-vitamins and they're crucial for energy metabolism.

Have a carb refeed every week (depending on tolerance) to kickstart your thyroid and keep the metabolism revved. You may put on some weight during this time (5kgs or more isn't uncommon) but don't panic it's mainly water and glycogen.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

i personally wouldnt use the heavy bag for my cardio, i boxed for a while and it is superb for cardio. but when you have decent bicep development you stand a fair risk of pulls when smashing bag to bits.


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

1988-s.leeson said:


> i personally wouldnt use the heavy bag for my cardio, i boxed for a while and it is superb for cardio. but when you have decent bicep development you stand a fair risk of pulls when smashing bag to bits.


True mate. I current don't have that problem and wish I did!!  How about the skipping though? or is that too girly?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Run up a mountain, have 3-4 hours of hardcore sex in the hot sun, and run back down before hitting the stationary bike!!


----------



## juntamonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

You don't want to be out of breath.....well shouldnt be anyway really, like it's been said - aim for 65% of your max heart rate thats 220 less your age will give you your 100% max heart rate. Do this for 45 mins 3 times a week with a good diet and you will lose the fat. I always feel like I'm not really training with any effort at all but it does work.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

juntamonkey said:


> You don't want to be out of breath.....well shouldnt be anyway really, like it's been said - aim for 65% of your max heart rate thats 220 less your age will give you your 100% max heart rate. Do this for 45 mins 3 times a week with a good diet and you will lose the fat. I always feel like I'm not really training with any effort at all but it does work.


TOTALLY AGREE


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigger&Stronger said:


> Have a carb refeed every week (depending on tolerance) to kickstart your thyroid and keep the metabolism revved. You may put on some weight during this time (5kgs or more isn't uncommon) but don't panic it's mainly water and glycogen.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


the original diet stated a refeed hour/meal containing 300g once a week plus multi vits, i have stated many times that you need to look at a diet carefully and make sure it is suited to you as an individual as all diets will not work for everyone unfortunatly many just take the guts of the diet and use that which is not the whole picture...



benst said:


> only just statred it this week so dont no how much ive lost yet


you need to give this diet at least 6 weeks yes you will lose weight straight away if you follow it to the tea but most of this will be water which comes from the lack of carbs....


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

So if I do a 3 day a week training session, would 20-30 minutes on the running machine at a medium inten be about right.

At the moment i've been running at like 14.0 for 5 minutes after sessions in the gym. (I find it boring so I just wanna get it done with)


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I like to roate how I perform my cardio to minimise bordom. I use treadmill, Xtrainer, rowing machine, boxing, sometimes squash, bike, stair master. Used to do skipping which I'll deffinately do again.

All work fine for me, as long as you do them at the right times.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Best thing that has happened in our house over the last few months is we have got a dog.

I normally walk him for 45min in the morning and an hour or more in the evenings (somehow I new that would become my job  )

I'm not dieting atm just maintaining but im getting much leaner without any real effect at all. Not doing any other cardio at all.


----------

